
Canada Teams Up with Tech Giants to Counter Extremist Content Online - ytNumbers
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-canada-tech/canada-teams-up-with-tech-giants-to-counter-extremist-content-online-idUSKCN1TR2WT
======
milsorgen
Why yes surely more censorship will finally stamp out wrongthink. It's all so
simple.

